# Rossi Ranchhand and Deerhunting



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Would it be legal for gun season in Ohio?

The barrel meets min length requirement, it uses straight walled cartridge and its legally a handgun.

I realize its not the most practical gun in the world but would it be allowed? Could this be what Rossi was thinking? Might get some funny looks from game wardens.

I'll never understand why they allow handguns but not rifles.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I seen a article awhile ago. I belive it said that gun was illegal to use on deer. It also included the judge was illegal also


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't know about the ranchhand, but the circuit judge is illegal due to the cylinder holding more than three rounds. any plug you could put in the extra chambers in the cylinder could be removed without dis-assembling the gun.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd say it would be illegal. It has a rifle stock. I know its chopped to the point that you cant really shoulder it but its still a rifle stock. Might wanna check with ODNR before you try it but again, I bet they say NO.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Huntinbull is correct about the plugging. Although I'm not too familiar with the ranch hand, the main key is that the firearm must be plugged in a manner in which the plug can only be removed by dissassembling the firearm. This is why the cylinder version of the judge is not legal (you can't plug the cylinder for only three shots) while the lever action version of the same firearm is legal (because the plug can only be removed by dissassembling). So, if the ranch hand is a pistol cartridge round that is legal for this state, and it can be plugged in a way that it must be broken down to remove the plug, I see no reason why it wouldn't be legal. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Regardless of what the stock looks like, It is legally a handgun.

Also, I was just looking thru the DNR regs and I only see a 3 round restriction on shotguns. I dont see the restriction on handguns. Im curious what type handguns people are using. Are people only using single shot handguns? I would assume most handgun hunters are using big bore revolvers. As was said, there is no good way to plug a revolver cylinder.

I do not own a ranchhand and have no intention of buying one. I dont think its practical for anything. Long guns will always have the advantage. I'm just curious if this would be legal as it seems to meet all requirements.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a link to the gun for anyone unfamiliar.
http://www.rossiusa.com/product-list.cfm?category=17

I believe you could make a plug but I'm not sure as I've never had a tube mag before other than shotguns. Again, I dont see the 3 round restriction for handguns listed in the regs. If its listed in the regs, could someone please give a link so I dont sound like a fool.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Your right, the 3 round limit only applies to shotguns so for the life of me I cant figure out why the Judge isnt legal. I have hunted with a handgun. Mine was a Ruger SRH in .44 Mag and I loaded all 6 and was perfectly legal according to any regulation Ive ever read.

You say the Ranchhand is "legally" a handgun. Who decides this? IMO its a chopped up rifle. If it's legal, then technically, you could chop up any rifle that shoots a straight walled cartridge and call it a handgun. I dont think that would fly. JMO


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

BassBlaster said:


> You say the Ranchhand is "legally" a handgun. Who decides this? IMO its a chopped up rifle. If it's legal, then technically, you could chop up any rifle that shoots a straight walled cartridge and call it a handgun. I dont think that would fly. JMO


The ATF decides this. Your opinion of it being a "chopped up rifle" is irrellavent. My opinion is irrellavent. The ATF's opinion however IS relavent.
A gun that is originally sold as a rifle is registered with the ATF as a rifle. It can never be chopped up and called a handgun.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

To me, the handgun rules have become fuzzy since they did away with the 12&#8221; maximum barrel length. The differences between a handgun and a rifle in the same caliber all come from the barrel. Anyone know why they changed that?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Trout said:


> The ATF decides this. Your opinion of it being a "chopped up rifle" is irrellavent. My opinion is irrellavent. The ATF's opinion however IS relavent.
> A gun that is originally sold as a rifle is registered with the ATF as a rifle. It can never be chopped up and called a handgun.


Guess I didnt realize the ATF was the deciding factor in wether a gun is a rifle or a handgun. If this is the case and you are positive it has "leagally been classified" a handgun then I guess this entire thread is irrellavent. You asked what we thought so I told you what I thought. If your just gonna shoot every opinion down then what was the point in asking in the first place?

...and unless your speaking of some kinda "registering" that I'm not familiar with, registering any gun is not required in OH.


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

I realize that gun registration is not required in Ohio. That would be a different type of registration that I am totally against. Maybe I should have used the word classified instead of registered. I do know that a manurfacturer has to get approval from the US Gov ( I believe its ATF ) before they can get a gun imported into this country. It has to be classified as either a longgun or a handgun. That classification never changes. If you buy a Ranchhand at the gunshop, you fill out the handgun form.

I enjoy a good debate but I certainly did not mean to ruffle any feathers. I am sure that the Rossi Ranchhand is classified as a handgun. I dont think that makes the thread irrellavent although we may have strayed a little. LOL.

I just wanted to know if the gun was legal for deer hunting. It seems to meet the legal requirements. If its not, then I would like to know why?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No ruffled feathers. All is good.

I guess I'm with you then. If this has been "classified" a handgun, it definately meets the requirements of the OH law for deer hunting, then I too would like to know why its not legal. Again, I dont see how thats classified as a handgun but thats just me and I dont make the rules, lol!!

Also, for those that said the Judge isnt legal because it cant be properly plugged, would you please show me a law that says a handgun must be plugged and for that matter, link up something that proves its not legal to hunt with. Not trying to get anything started, I just wanna see why this gun isnt legal to hunt with when it falls into the guidelines as written by the ODNR. If the Judge isnt legal simply because the cylinder cant be plugged properly then that would make every revolver on the market illegal as well and thats simply not the case.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just looking at the link provided. thats a lever action rifle, plain and simple. i would not hunt deer in ohio with it.

i dont understand the "plugged handgun" thing either. when i hunt with my .44 i carry all but one cylinder loaded. ive never read anything telling me i can only carry 3 rounds in the firearm.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

There are three guns with the judge name: revolver = legal, carbine revolver = not legal, lever action carbine = legal if properly plugged. That's what I'm saying. If the ranch hand is officially considered a handgun by ATF, then it is a handgun and doesn't need a plug that I'm aware of. If it is considered a carbine platform as with the two judge models, it must be pluggable to be legal. Does that help?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The circuit judge I spoke of is a revolving rifle. A revolver action with a buttstock and rifle length barrel.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

If the Judge that is being talked about is the Taurus Judge (capable of shooting .410 shotgun shells), it cannot be used to hunt deer. It only has a 3 inch barrel and the minimum barrel length in Ohio is 5 inches. If this is not the Judge being refered to, than forget I even said anything


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> If the Judge that is being talked about is the Taurus Judge (capable of shooting .410 shotgun shells), it cannot be used to hunt deer. It only has a 3 inch barrel and the minimum barrel length in Ohio is 5 inches. If this is not the Judge being refered to, than forget I even said anything


I wasnt aware of the carbine Judge so that settles that dispute.

As for the Judge revolver handgun mentioned here, it comes in several configurations and a couple of those exceed the 5" barrel length rule.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> If the Judge that is being talked about is the Taurus Judge (capable of shooting .410 shotgun shells), it cannot be used to hunt deer. It only has a 3 inch barrel and the minimum barrel length in Ohio is 5 inches. If this is not the Judge being refered to, than forget I even said anything


Yes they do make a 3 inch barrel, but they also make a 6 or 6.5 inch barrel if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That makes sense. The only times I have layed eyes/hands on the judge was the 3 inch barrel model. Was unaware that they made the same gun with longer barrels. You learn something new everyday


----------



## Trout (Jun 24, 2005)

ezbite said:


> just looking at the link provided. thats a lever action rifle, plain and simple. i would not hunt deer in ohio with it.


The ranch hand has a 12" barrel. It could not legally be sold in America as a rifle. A rifle must have a barrel with a min lenth of 16".
The Rossi Ranch Hand is a handgun.

I dont know what else to say. Maybe this review will help.
http://www.gunblast.com/Rossi-RanchHand.htm


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Call the odnr on the gun and ask them. They answered my handgun hunting question for me when i called. The rules are too fuzzy for handgun hunting in my opinion

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

jamesbalog said:


> The rules are too fuzzy for handgun hunting in my opinion


They seem pretty cut and dry to me. The only time they get fuzzy is when we try and convince ourselves that a chopped up rifle is a handgun, lol.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Circuit judge is a shotgun. It is supposed to be plugged for 3 shot limit, although still capable to shot a 45 LC it is still considered a .410 shotgun. The barrel and stock lengths determine the guns classification. 
Judge is a handgun. It is capable to shot .410 shells in the 45 LC, but it is still considered a handgun.
Ranch hand is a handgun.
Handguns do not need plugged.
The Circuit Judge is the Taurus Judge w/Rossi additions.

I've heard rumors of the ODNR *possible* allowing straight walled cartridge RIFLES for deer hunting in the next few years.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiewacka said:


> I've heard rumors of the ODNR *possible* allowing straight walled cartridge RIFLES for deer hunting in the next few years.



Ive heard that same rumor for many years. Well see if it ever happens.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a .50 cal TC Oncore shoots great but would be nice if I could reloaded faster if I would miss a deer or hit one and need a follow up shot. I wanted to get a straight walled cartridge pistol barrel and use my stock like short barrel rifle not grips like a pistol. It would be nice to reload the pistol rounds to find a loaded that works best wouldn't spend $100 on different sabot slugs. I talked to three people at the odnr all said if gun is sholdered it is a rifle not pistol. I have read few articles about the modern 20 ga mag sabot slugs guys are shooting them 200 yards with the right barrel. I am not saying I want to shot that far but this is another option.
Angler ss


----------

